# Mosquito SP Marina



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

VERY quiet!(Maybe a "good sign"??)! Anybody, anything going on? PM if you want....


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

c. j. stone said:


> VERY quiet!(Maybe a "good sign"??)! Anybody, anything going on? PM if you want....


305 is good doggy bay is on


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

c. j. stone said:


> VERY quiet!(Maybe a "good sign"??)! Anybody, anything going on? PM if you want....


It blew today got to get on the main lake


----------



## icetester (Feb 16, 2015)

Any bait shops open in the area? Called causeway and got the closed recording.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

icetester said:


> Any bait shops open in the area? Called causeway and got the closed recording.


305 bait shoppe , if u coming from the west stop one stop shoppe at ladue


----------



## icetester (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks for the reply...i am traveling from the west. Was thinking one stop, looked online and said they're closed. Was going to call in the a.m. Website may not have been updated. I'll look into 305 bait as well....thx again.


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

One stop on 44 is open, I believe he is closed on Monday and Wednesday.


----------



## Cntrpn (Jan 18, 2016)

Any word on the ice? Thinking of heading down that way in the am. Don't want to make the drive if there's no ice. Thanks


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Cntrpn said:


> Any word on the ice? Thinking of heading down that way in the am. Don't want to make the drive if there's no ice. Thanks


Do u think the ice is gone?


----------



## Cntrpn (Jan 18, 2016)

brad crappie said:


> Do u think the ice is gone?


No lol I just don't know if it's safe that's all


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Cntrpn said:


> No lol I just don't know if it's safe that's all


It's still a go off 305 and the north end


----------



## Cntrpn (Jan 18, 2016)

Thanks for the info. I'll be out fist thing not sure where I'm going. 
Hope to see some of you out there in the am


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

Would anyone want to meet up in the morning? I've never fished skeeter but I'm headed there in the morning.


----------



## Cntrpn (Jan 18, 2016)

Idk much I've only fished it a few times on the ice but ill be of the dog park around 830. Starting there and heading up from there. Pm me if you want to get together


----------



## OHsportsman (Mar 29, 2014)

Cntrpn said:


> Idk much I've only fished it a few times on the ice but ill be of the dog park around 830. Starting there and heading up from there. Pm me if you want to get together


Pm sent with my number. Anyome else wanna tackles and zone in on some eyes and slabs message me. I font have much info but if be willing to share and hot colors or lures I figure out ince I'm on the ice


----------

